# Topics > Books >  "Talking to Robots: Tales from Our Human-Robot Futures ", David Ewing Duncan, 2019

## Airicist

"Talking to Robots: Tales from Our Human-Robot Futures"

David Ewing Duncan
July 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Simulation #395 David Ewing Duncan - Talking to robots

Premiered May 10, 2019




> David Ewing Duncan has authored 10 books and 500+ articles on the subjects of bioscience, technology, and the implications for humanity. His most recent book, Talking To Robots, explores tales from our human-robot futures.

----------

